# Columbia vs. Tapepro/Blueline tubes



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Since it was brought up awhile ago by some that it would be nice to have someone compare the 2 tubes:

I got a chance the last couple days to try out a little bit a Tapepro/Blueline tube - someone on a jobsite I'm helping out with has a new one. I'll be trying it out more the next few days and comparing it to my 4(?) year old Columbia tube.

I think I got one of the 1st Columbia tubes that came out, and I'm expecting the new Columbia tubes, with such as their new fill valve, to be nicer than mine. But I'll get back on what seems to be the + and - differences between their new Tapepro/Blueline and my older Columbia. If anyone has any particular questions they'd like an answer to, ask and I'll see about checking it out.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Since it was brought up awhile ago by some that it would be nice to have someone compare the 2 tubes:
> 
> I got a chance the last couple days to try out a little bit a Tapepro/Blueline tube - someone on a jobsite I'm helping out with has a new one. I'll be trying it out more the next few days and comparing it to my 4(?) year old Columbia tube.
> 
> I think I got one of the 1st Columbia tubes that came out, and I'm expecting the new Columbia tubes, with such as their new fill valve, to be nicer than mine. But I'll get back on what seems to be the + and - differences between their new Tapepro/Blueline and my older Columbia. If anyone has any particular questions they'd like an answer to, ask and I'll see about checking it out.


I'm in the middle of converting my old blueline tube!
Not sure how it will work yet but until its tried and testedl I will save my new blueline tube in case I f*ck the thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> I'm in the middle of converting my old blueline tube!
> Not sure how it will work yet but until its tried and testedl I will save my new blueline tube in case I f*ck the thing!:thumbsup:


Some pictures will be nice.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Some pictures will be nice.


hahaha Gaz!
I will when I get my drunkin ass out 2 the garage,And get on the job!:thumbsup:
Its nae easy being me! LOL
Tell u the truth,I had this brainwave when hungover so I attacked my old tube(Not the fiancé) F*cked that up but still can sort it out!:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

a fishing pole case makes a great tube holder ...the only bad thing is my d handle is to big. I had to cut my case


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> a fishing pole case makes a great tube holder ...the only bad thing is my d handle is to big. I had to cut my case


I have a couple buddies who use old golf bags to hold all poles and tubes 

I have a hard gold bag travel case that holds one set of my tools boxes poles tube roller flusher heads it's nice every now and then to throw it in the truck and go... Also you can leave water in it if you wanted and treat it like a wet box


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> I have a couple buddies who use old golf bags to hold all poles and tubes
> 
> I have a hard gold bag travel case that holds one set of my tools boxes poles tube roller flusher heads it's nice every now and then to throw it in the truck and go... Also you can leave water in it if you wanted and treat it like a wet box


I use a gun case for my poles:2guns:and my tube I just clean the outside and put a rubber cork in the end and put it in my fishing pole case ...no need to keep it in water unless I use my trailer ...I have a pvc cap on the bottom with water in it ...the tube just stands up in it


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I'm in the middle of converting my old blueline tube!
> Not sure how it will work yet but until its tried and testedl I will save my new blueline tube in case I f*ck the thing!:thumbsup:


What are you up to with it, Van? Converting it to do .....?

Edit: Caught your post further down about pics that are coming.


----------

